# Coque du bas, flexible et léger bruit. Normal ?



## thierry37 (8 Septembre 2013)

Je découvre mon nouveau MBA depuis vendredi. Trop bien.
Evidemment, en tant que gros parano, j'essaie de vérifier que j'ai pas les problèmes que j'ai pu lire par ci et par là...   Désolé, c'est maladif.
Wifi ça va, pas de surchauffe, etc.

Par contre, j'ai la coque du bas qui est assez flexible en son centre, et qui fait un petit grincement.
Je m'en rends compte quand je le déplace, en ayant les mains de chaque coté (pouce au dessus, et les autres doigts en dessous)
C'est vraiment localisé au milieu. (A 1/3 du bord, ça ne bouge pas.)

J'ai lu beaucoup de choses sur les derniers Vaio en carbone : super léger, mais bien plus flexible que les Macbook Air en alu, unibody, etc.

Mais là, j'ai l'impression que même l'alu se plie un peu.

Est ce que c'est normal et ça fait pareil sur les votres ?
(parce que c'est quand même une grande plaque, et qu'il ne doit pas y avoir de renfort en plein milieu.

Ou alors, c'est pas un truc normal.

Désolé si je suis parano, j'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'en tenir un dans les mains. En magasins, ils sont posés avec les cables anti-vols, etc... c'est pas pareil.




D'ailleurs, c'est quoi cette petite vis au milieu, si quelqu'un sait.






Image de iFixit: http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Air+13-Inch+Mid+2013+Teardown/15042/1


----------



## fabi2000 (9 Septembre 2013)

J"ai le mien depuis 6 semaines.  Je viens de tester, et en effet, j'ai une très légère flexion de la coque mais sur 1 cm carré seulement et aucun bruit par contre


----------



## thierry37 (9 Septembre 2013)

Bon, c'est peut être normal alors.. Juste du fait que ça soit bombé.  ?

En fait, c'est pas un bruit, je ne savais pas comment le décrire.

C'est pas audible, mais comme un petit craquement qu'on sent sur le bout de doigts.
Comme un truc cranté... "cr cr cr cr"

Allez me tester votre MBA 13 et revenez nous raconter.


----------



## fabi2000 (9 Septembre 2013)

Je confirme, aucun craquement ni de sensation de quelque chose de cranté chez moi


----------



## Jean62 (9 Septembre 2013)

Effectivement Thierry j'ai la même chose moi aussi... je n'entend rien, mais je le sent au bout du doigt également


----------



## MilesTEG (9 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Bon, c'est peut être normal alors.. Juste du fait que ça soit bombé.  ?
> 
> En fait, c'est pas un bruit, je ne savais pas comment le décrire.
> 
> ...


Pour le petit bruit de cr cr cr cr, j'ai exactement pareil. On dirait des petits craquements.
Pour la coque du bas qui se plie un peu, j'ai pareil je pense...

Et le plus embêtant pour moi, c'est lorsque le MBA sort de veille, il lui arrive de temps à autre, de repartir quasi instantanément en veille sans raison, alors que je commence à taper mon mot de passe...

Je me demande si je vais pas contacter apple pour ça...


----------



## thierry37 (9 Septembre 2013)

Bon, je suis pas un cas isolé. J'imagine que c'est pas un gros problème.
ça me rassure (enfin, je suis pas si sûr...) 

C'est pas un gros problème, mais ça me turlupinait quand même un peu.

Miles, 
pour ton problème de sortie de veille, essaie de mettre un mot sur le forum, si tu ne trouves rien en cherchant (forum puis google).
Et si t'es encore couvert pas Apple, faut pas hésiter à leur demander.
(bon, si c'est pas un truc connu et répertorié sur le web, y'a peu de chance qu'Apple connaisse le problème.)
Tu peux aussi tester la sortie de veille sans mot de passe, pour voir si c'est lié.


----------



## MilesTEG (9 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Bon, je suis pas un cas isolé. J'imagine que c'est pas un gros problème.
> ça me rassure (enfin, je suis pas si sûr...)
> 
> C'est pas un gros problème, mais ça me turlupinait quand même un peu.
> ...


Pour la sortie de veille, je crois que j'ai déjà vu le soucis évoqué par quelques personnes sur le net.
Je vais essayer de voir avec Apple.
Y a un email pour les joindre ?


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2013)

Faut arrêter la parano. C'est un plot de contact de masse faisant aussi office de renfort pour la partie centrale du capot.

Arrêtez d'appuyer comme des malades en pensant que votre matériel n'est pas normal. Même dans mon MBP de 17", j'ai la même chose. Vu la finesse du capot, il faut bien qu'il y est un renfort central et là a force d'appuyer, vous risquez de détériorer quelque chose.


----------



## Rimtape (10 Septembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Vu la finesse du capot, il faut bien qu'il y est un renfort central et là a force d'appuyer, vous risquez de détériorer quelque chose.



... comme écrabouiller l'entretoise !


----------



## thierry37 (10 Septembre 2013)

Arrêtez aussi la parano 
Qui a dit qu'on appuie comme des malades.

Quand je le prends à 2 mains, je sens la flexion sur le bout de mes doigts.

Je suis pas couillon au point d'appuyer dessus, juste pour voir si ça pète quelque chose. 

On est en droit de s'interroger quand on reçoit et qu'on découvre sa petite merveille.
Histoire de se rassurer.

En l'occurence, je suis rassuré maintenant.


----------



## thierry37 (30 Octobre 2013)

2 mois plus tard, le bruit est encore présent.
Il s'entend bien plus qu'avant, dès que je porte mon MBA à deux mains, les doigts en dessous. (il me semble que c'est une façon "normale" de bouger son MBA, non ? )

J'ai essayé d'enregistrer le son en plaçant le micro à coté.
Pour ceux qui croient que j'appuie comme un taré,  non non... j'appuie juste du bout du doigt au milieu de la coque du bas. 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17806446/Creaking.m4a

J'ai trouvé quelques infos sur les forums anglais.
Macbook Air 13" 2013 Clicking noise. - MacRumors Forums
2013 Air - Metallic clicking sound when moving laptop - MacRumors Forums
Pour les uns c'était juste la coque du bas qui devait être resserrée.
D'autres c'était un morceau de scotch dedans, ou le cable batterie qui était mal clipsé.
Pour certains, ça a été échange direct au Genius Bar.

Je vais faire un tour au magasin ce soir et voir ce qu'ils m'en disent.
(dommage j'ai pas d'Apple Store ici, mais je vais voir le tech, chargé du service Apple)


----------



## MilesTEG (30 Octobre 2013)

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai presque plus de petits craquements lorsque je prend le MBA à une main comme j'avais au tout début.

Je n'ai en revanche pas de craquement lorsque jappuie en bas au milieu.


----------



## thierry37 (30 Octobre 2013)

J'ai encore ce craquement quand je le prends à 2 mains sur les cotés et les bouts des doigts au milieu.

J'ai enregistré le son en le retournant et en appuyant du bout de l'index au centre de la coque du bas.

Je vous dirai ce que fera le "Genius" de l'APR.


----------



## thierry37 (3 Novembre 2013)

Toujours aussi insatisfait de cet APR de mer.... 
Ils ont un service pourri, ils s'en foutent du moment qu'ils vendent du mac.

Pas de bol, ici en Autriche, aucun Apple Store. Je me demande ce qui les arrête ?

Donc je débarque au comptoir de réparation, je sors le MBA et lui montre que le bas de la coque craque sous les doigts.
Il dit "ah tiens, oui..."
Il se tourne vers son collègue et lui demande ce qu'il en pense.
"On peut le renvoyer chez Apple, mais ça m'étonnerait qu'ils changent quoi que ce soit"

Je leur dis que j'ai vérifié sur 4 MBA 13" en exposition (dans leur magasin, dans les 2 autres concurrents). Rien ne bouge sur les 4 MBA.

"Oui, on peut le renvoyer si vous voulez. ça prendra 10 jours"

Ils n'ont même pas voulu y mettre un coup de vis, juste pour serrer. Ou juste ouvrir le capot, s'il y a un truc hyper visible.

J'ai presque envie d'attendre un passage en France, mais bon, faudra que je prenne un RDV au Genius Bar, au bon moment, et ça va me bloquer une après midi... un peu galère.

J'ai bien envie de leur laisser, mais ça me ferait bien mal, s'il revient en l'état avec en bas de la fiche "aucun problème n'a été trouvé"

Vous pensez qu'ils vont me faire le coup, 10 jours plus tard, à me rendre le même, sans aucune intervention ?
Je vais pas leur payer l'AppleCare, juste pour le plaisir d'avoir un échange direct.
Il n'a que 2 mois.


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

meme avec un apple care ils ne feraient rien je pense ils ne te le changeront pas, faut pas rêver...

_"le temps ne fait rien a l'affaire qd on est con, on est con..."_

Je pense que cette chanson conviendrait bien a certains réparateurs ou meme genius, 
je me demande sur quelles qualités ils sont employés (certains je dis pas tous mais bon une partie)

Soit tu leur notifie de vouloir voir un supérieur (bien que je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée, ils risquent d'être plus c*n )

pour anecdote: sur l'*apple store* ou je suis allé pour changer mon écran suite a pixels morts, je leur ai expressément demander de me changer mon écran seulement contre un autre SAMSUNG et surtout pas un LG, ben ils savaient pas (3 différents Genius) que l'on pouvait voir une différence de dalles et surtout les reconnaitre via le terminal...
je veux bien que l'on soit des g33ks mais bon il y a un minimum a savoir pour être genius afin je le pensais...

Ma solution: j'ai un réparateur agréé sur Toulouse qui s'intéresse vraiment a ce type de pb et qui surtout nous ecoute donc pour l'instant je passe que par lui !


----------



## thierry37 (3 Novembre 2013)

AppleCare, je n'ai eu à faire à Apple que sur mon iPhone. Problème de bouton, échange direct.

Je vais imprimer les quelques pages de forum (citées ci-dessus), et j'irai voir l'autre APR de ma ville. Peut être que j'aurai plus de chance.

J'hésite vraiment à me passer de mon macbook pour 10 jours. Snif... C'est dur.
Surtout s'il revient inchangé.

(Et pis, j'attends 2 housses néoprène, ce mardi, pour les tester. Ce serait con de pas avoir le macbook à ce moment)


----------



## thierry37 (26 Novembre 2013)

Vendredi, je me suis décidé à passer dans le petit APR du coin.
Y'a pas à dire, faut vraiment les faire vivre, acheter chez eux et réparer chez eux. :love:
(Ok, on perd 3 ou 4 sur un disque ou autre accessoire, mais je pense que ça vaut le coup !)

Par rapport à l'autre gros magasin, là, c'est super accueil, rapide, aimable.
La ptite dame va voir avec son technicien. Ils me proposent de regarder à l'intérieur et le gardent pour quelques jours.

A 10 000 lieues de l'autre gros magasin, où le technicien me dit d'un air blasé "votre MBA est normal, y'a rien à faire. Mais si vous voulez vraiment, je peux l'envoyer chez Apple, mais ils feront rien". 

Ils viennent de m'appeler, visiblement c'était la batterie qui était mal serrée. Je passe le récupérer ce soir pour voir si c'est mieux. Je croise les doigts.


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2013)

Je reviens sur ton image de base...





...ce qui est cerclé en rouge est bien un CLIP de maintien de la partie centrale du capot. En concordance, il y a une petite pièce en plastique en forme de U qui assure le clipage. Dans un MBP de 17", il y en a exactement 3.

Cette petite pièce en plastique en forme de U est maintenue par 2 vis, mais non bloquée. Techniquement c'est normal, car c'est un jeu nécessaire pour que le clip se positionne correctement.

A quoi ça ressemble ? A ceci...





Pour moi, lorsqu'on appuie sur les cotés, c'est cette petite pièce en U qui bouge légèrement à cause de ce jeu qui est prévu dans le protocole de fabrication.


----------



## thierry37 (27 Novembre 2013)

Merci Locke pour les explications.
Est ce que ce sont les vis de la batterie ?
Si oui, tu as mis le doigt sur le problème, bien joué !

J'ai récupéré mon MBA réparé (ou plutôt, resserré). Bravo MyMac !!

C'était le même problème que j'avais lu sur les forums US.
Ils ont ouvert, la batterie était un mal fixée. (ou peut être le connecteur. Le technicien n'a pas su exactement m'expliquer, et je sais pas comment c'est fait dedans)

Ils ont resserré les vis de la batterie, et ils ont remis un petit tour de vis sur la coque du bas qui avait aussi besoin.

Mon MBA est super ferme, au milieu, là où il s'enfonçait un peu sous les doigts.
Je retrouve un produit de qualité et le châssis renforcé qu'Apple clame nous vendre. C'est du solide. De la bonne coque alu, usinée d'un seul bloc.

ça n'a pas dû leur prendre bien longtemps comme intervention.

Et je ne remettrai plus jamais le pied au SAV de McShark. (de vrai requins)
Ils m'ont quand même pris pour un con  "non monsieur, c'est normal que ça bouge comme ça".

Si j'étais sûr de tomber sur le même gars, à l'accueil, j'y retournerai rien que pour lui faire toucher, ce qu'est un MBA normal. :love:


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> ...Est ce que ce sont les vis de la batterie ?...



Les 2 vis dans le rectangle rouge maintiennent la petite pièce en U qui recevra le CLIP du capot. La vis à droite est bien une vis de la batterie. Par contre, cela ne se desserre pas comme ça. Mais bon, il suffit parfois de les resserrer pour que cela enlève ce petit bruit qui rend parfois parano.


----------



## thierry37 (27 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Faut arrêter la parano. C'est un plot de contact de masse faisant aussi office de renfort pour la partie centrale du capot.
> 
> Arrêtez d'appuyer comme des malades en pensant que votre matériel n'est pas normal. Même dans mon MBP de 17", j'ai la même chose. Vu la finesse du capot, il faut bien qu'il y est un renfort central et là a force d'appuyer, vous risquez de détériorer quelque chose.





Locke a dit:


> Les 2 vis dans le rectangle rouge maintiennent la petite pièce en U qui recevra le CLIP du capot. La vis à droite est bien une vis de la batterie. Par contre, cela ne se desserre pas comme ça. Mais bon, il suffit parfois de les resserrer pour que cela enlève ce petit bruit qui rend parfois parano.



Je t'assure, c'est pas le bruit qui rend parano, c'est cette apparente souplesse de l'alu, quand on s'attend à quelque chose de super rigide.

ça s'est pas desserré tout seul. C'est un mauvais serrage, à la fabrication.
Un petit défaut qui a pas dû embêter tout le monde.

Ce topic, c'était juste pour donner l'info à d'autres qui passeront par là.


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Je t'assure, c'est pas le bruit qui rend parano, c'est cette apparente souplesse de l'alu, quand on s'attend à quelque chose de super rigide.
> 
> ça s'est pas desserré tout seul. C'est un mauvais serrage, à la fabrication.
> Un petit défaut qui a pas dû embêter tout le monde.
> ...



En fait, quand on regarde la conception _(il faut l'ouvrir pour s'en rendre compte)_, on s'aperçoit qu'il y a un vide de 2 mm _(environ)_ permettant une certaine circulation d'air qui est nécessaire pour le refroidissement _(ventilateurs)_.

Sans ce vide, il y aurait un énorme échauffement et la coque en alu serait extrêmement brûlante. En regardant bien, la coque arrière repose uniquement que sur les points ou il y a les vis de fixation, donc que le pourtour.

Comme il n'y a qu'un CLIP de maintien en plein milieu, c'est tout à fait normal qu'il y ait une certaine souplesse _(mollesse)_ en certains endroits.


----------



## macproo (3 Décembre 2013)

salut all j'ai exactement ce phénomène de grincement en dessous de la coque.
je peux le retourner jusqu'au 7 janvier mais mis à part ca la machine et l'écran LG est splendide.

du coup je ne sais pas trop comment réagir car ça m'embete quand meme sur les jambes ou sous la main ça grince. c'est un peu "embetant" car on froler la perfection et avec une machine a ce prix jaurais aimé ne pas l'entendre.

que me conseillez vous? 
si je le retourne et tombe sur un mauvais écran je serais déçu.


----------



## thierry37 (3 Décembre 2013)

Si tu as lu le dénouement de mon histoire, il faut déjà essayer de fixer le problème, plutot que d'échanger. (surtout que tu es content de ta machine)
Donc, si tu peux passer chez un réparateur agréé, c'est le mieux. (en espérant que tu tombes sur un gars bien, qui prendra la peine de l'ouvrir)
Si tu es loin, il est juste possible de l'envoyer, et là, ça risque de prendre du temps.

C'est quoi les mauvais écrans ?


----------



## neomismo (5 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en possession d'un MBA 8Go I7 1,7Ghz depuis mardi et j'ai constaté un bruit étrange lorsque je ferme le capot. J'ai un peu de mal à le localisé mais je dirai que ça se trouve pas loin de l'écriture "Macbook Air", et cela fait comme si quelque chose frotté contre la parois.

J'ai appelé le service apple et il m'ont proposé de changer ma machine, donc j'ai accepté du fait qu'en plus de ce bruit bizarre, il y a une imperfection ou léger enfoncement sur la parois de dessous qui se voit uniquement sous la lumière.

Je suis un peu déçu, j'avais un MBP jamais eu de souci. Du coup j'ai un peu peur pour la suite.

Pensez vous que la machine (acheté sur le store) que j'ai reçu a été re conditionnée ? La prochaine sera-t'elle vraiment neuve ? Ai-je fais le bon choix qu'on me la change ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## thierry37 (5 Décembre 2013)

neomismo a dit:


> Je suis un peu déçu, j'avais un MBP jamais eu de souci. Du coup j'ai un peu peur pour la suite.


Pourquoi être déçu ?
C'est simplement manque de bol.
Y'a des soucis partout.

Mon iMac n'a jamais eu les taches jaunes ou les poussières, que les autres avaient.
Mon MBPro avait le superdrive pourri, comme les autres.

Sauf à avoir 2 millions de MBA qui sont changé à cause de la charnière qui grince... je ne m'inquièterai pas trop, à ta place.



> Pensez vous que la machine (acheté sur le store) que j'ai reçu a été re conditionnée ? La prochaine sera-t'elle vraiment neuve ? Ai-je fais le bon choix qu'on me la change ?


Une machine neuve est une machine neuve.
Sur le Store, c'est du neuf.
Sur le Refurb, c'est du reconditioné.

Oui, tu fais le bon choix de le changer. Surtout s'il n'a que quelques jours et que tu n'es pas satisfait.

Je ne me rappelle pas de la politique d'Apple, quand ils changent sous garantie et sous quelques jours.
J'ose espérer que tu auras un neuf et pas reconditionné.
Tu aurais dû demander au téléphone. (ou rappelle les)

A la réception, tu pourras le voir, en fonction du nombre de cycles de la batterie. Et de l'état général.

Ils t'ont dit de tout renvoyer?
Si tu reçois une boite complète, il y a de grandes chances que ce soit du neuf.

Si c'est juste le MBA qui est changé... il faut vérifier auprès d'Apple.


----------



## neomismo (6 Décembre 2013)

Coucou, merci pour ta réponse précédente.
Ils me semblent qu'ils m'ont bien dit neuf au téléphone, et, je dois tout rendre. L'entreprise TNT vient enlever le colis aujourd'hui.

Comment fais tu pour connaître le nombre de cycles de la batterie ?


----------



## thierry37 (6 Décembre 2013)

neomismo a dit:


> Comment fais tu pour connaître le nombre de cycles de la batterie ?



Ici, tu as la réponse en première ligne: Let me google that for you

C'est top si tu dois tout renvoyer. Ce sera certainement un neuf.
Et il y a plutot intérêt, quand on le renvoie sous queqlues jours.

Et si il est pas neuf, tu leur rends, et tu en achètes un autre.


----------



## neomismo (6 Décembre 2013)

Je viens de vérifier avant qu'il parte. Il a 3 cycles en sachant que j'ai fais une recharge. Ça voudrai dire que pour de tests ils font 2 charges ?


----------



## thierry37 (6 Décembre 2013)

Je ne crois pas que ça soit très important.
Ils sont bien obligés de le charger une fois en usine. Peut être 2, pour le calibrer.

Faut pas s'inquiéter, tant que tu vois pas 5-10 cycles à la livraison, t'es encore avec un neuf. On est tous un peu parano avec notre "bijoux", normal.
(tiens, c'était moi le parano, quelques messages au dessus. )


----------



## frdo167 (8 Décembre 2013)

Je viens apporter mon expérience sur le sujet.

Mon macbook air 2013 émettait régulièrement des légers bruits de craquement au niveau de la coque du bas sur toute la longueur du trackpad.

J'ai longuement hésité à l'amener en Apple Store, puis au bout d'un moment j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir un léger jeu au niveau des vis sous le trackpad.

Je l'amène en Apple Store, à priori le problème n'est pas connu. Le genius va l'ouvrir pour vérifier et resserrer les vis. Après cela le jeu me paraît encore plus important, mais les modèles d'expo l'ont également dans une moindre mesure.
Il me rassure en me disant de rentrer chez moi pour le We, de voir si le bruit reste présent, et qu'en parallèle il commande les 2 parties de la coque du bas au cas où.

De retour chez moi le bruit est un peu moins présent mais augmente avec les jours.

J'ai déposé la machine quelques jours plus tard et j'ai pu la récupérer au bout d'une semaine.

J'étais assez sceptique quant à cet intervention, mais cela a résolu le problème.
Depuis 2 jours plus le moindre craquement, la machine m'a l'air bien plus solide et j'ai enfin la sensation d'en avoir pour mon argent.

Je reste tout de même convaincu que le problème est connu, ou que le genius a détecté un souci lors de ma première visite, sinon il n'aurait pas directement commandé une nouvelle coque sans que je demande quoi que ce soit.

Voilà j'espère que ma contribution pourra aider des personnes qui se trouvent dans la même situation que moi avant cette réparation et qui se demandent si c'est normal ou non.


----------



## thierry37 (8 Décembre 2013)

Mince ! Cela ne fait pas encore 15 jours qu'ils m'ont resserré les vis du bas, et je retrouve du jeu.
La coque du bas se remet à grincer sur le bout des doigts, quand je le bouge d'une pièce à l'autre. 
Chuis un peu déçu, sur le coup.

Faudra que j'y repasse, en espérant qu'ils me règlent le problème une fois pour toutes.

Frdo,
Tu nous feras un retour, après 2 semaines, si la réparation tient bien le coup ?
Merci.


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2013)

Petit complément vu que certains continuent à se poser des questions et que certains messages sont renvoyés ici.

Pour essayer de comprendre une certaine mollesse de la coque du dessous et parfois un petit craquement, voici comment cela se présente dans un MBP 15" _(photos originales de MacG)_.

Dans le 1er screenshot, c'est le capot avec toutes ses vis apparentes. Faites un effort pour mémoriser leur emplacement...





Dans le 2ème screenshot, tous les points cerclés de rouge indiquent les endroits ou repose par contact le capot. Ce ne sont que des points d'appui, donc aucun autre contact avec un élément interne d'un Macbook...





...les 2 rectangles rouges représentent les 2 seuls points de contact avec une petite pièce en U en plastique et qui est le seul pilier central. Dans ce cas précis, il y en a 2, dans un Macbook Air 1 seul, dans un Macbook Pro 17" il y en a 3.

Il n'y a pas à manipuler d'une manière particulière tel ou tel Macbook. Si petit craquement il y a, c'est normal, relisez plus haut les réponses. Par arriver à faire entrer le capot avec un élément interne par pression, il faut y mettre de la bonne volonté ou avoir fait tombé son Macbook.

Mon MBP 17" de 2010 est un gros balourd en regard des 13 et 15". Je l'ai trimbalé sans conditions particulière et à ce jour, il y a toujours un petit craquement. Je l'ai aussi ouvert de nombreuses fois, changement de RAM, disque SSD, remplacement SuperDrive par un disque dur classique, ce petit craquement est toujours présent et est du au seul fait que cela provient des 3 petites pièces qui se clippent dans les pièces en U en plastique.


----------



## frdo167 (16 Décembre 2013)

Ma réparation a maintenant 10 jours et depuis plus le moindre craquement. 
Donc pour moi un Macbook qui craque ce n'est pas normal, avant la réparation j'avais un doute sur la question, maintenant non.


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2013)

frdo167 a dit:


> Ma réparation a maintenant 10 jours et depuis plus le moindre craquement.
> Donc pour moi un Macbook qui craque ce n'est pas normal, avant la réparation j'avais un doute sur la question, maintenant non.



On en reparlera dans quelque temps.


----------



## frdo167 (16 Décembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> On en reparlera dans quelque temps.



Je veux bien, il y a de fortes chances que je sois obligé de resserrer tôt ou tard, mais lorsque je l'ai reçu tout neuf il craquait déjà énormément et le jeu était important, ce qui n'est pas normal.

Ensuite je suis convaincu qu'il y avait un problème évident sur ma coque précédente, sinon comment expliquer qu'Apple me propose directement après avoir ouvert la machine de me remplacer la coque ?


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2013)

frdo167 a dit:


> Je veux bien, il y a de fortes chances que je sois obligé de resserrer tôt ou tard, mais lorsque je l'ai reçu tout neuf *il craquait déjà énormément *et le jeu était important, ce qui n'est pas normal.
> 
> Ensuite je suis convaincu qu'il y avait un problème évident sur ma coque précédente, sinon comment expliquer qu'Apple me propose directement après avoir ouvert la machine de me remplacer la coque ?



Si à la base le clip de maintien en plastique possède trop de jeu, avec le temps ça s'amplifie. Il n'y a que cette pièce qui sera changée.


----------



## frdo167 (16 Décembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Si à la base le clip de maintien en plastique possède trop de jeu, avec le temps ça s'amplifie. Il n'y a que cette pièce qui sera changée.



Toute la coque a été clairement changée, c'est facile de s'en assurer, il n'y pas plus de numéro de série.
J'ai demandé s'ils avaient constaté quelque chose, on me répond que non. Et on veut me faire croire que l'on change toute la coque s'il n'y a rien ? Etrange ...


----------



## fred2woh (16 Décembre 2013)

Je me joins à vous, mon MacBook Pro Retina a le même soucis, à tout juste un mois!
Je vais surement les appeler pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire pour moi.


----------



## thierry37 (17 Décembre 2013)

Locke, merci pour les explications et les images.  
Tu auras du mal à me convaincre que c'est un comportement normal. 
Tout comme j'aurai du mal à te convaincre de mon problème. 

Je ne suis pas satisfait et je vais retourner au réparateur. Et s'il le faut chez Apple. 

Ce sujet semble assez visible sur le forum. (Où on doit bien avoir quelques MacBook Air)
C'est pas comme si y'avait 50 personnes qui me disent "moi aussi il y a du jeu. C'est normal !"

C'est pas comme si y'avait une note officielle d'Apple "il y a un petit jeu sur notre MacBook Air. C'est normal"


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Locke, merci pour les explications et les images.
> Tu auras du mal à me convaincre que c'est un comportement normal.
> Tout comme j'aurai du mal à te convaincre de mon problème.
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas envie de convaincre mais de minimiser un problème qui ne m'apparait pas comme tel. Il y a des lustres, mon premier job était de monter des électrocardiogrammes médicaux, je pense avoir une vision un peu plus pointue concernant la petite mécanique de précision.

En analysant toutes les pièces, mais surtout du au fait que j'ai démonté mon MBP de nombreuses fois, il y a une certaine logique dans ce qui vous apparait comme un dysfonctionnement. 

Comme je le mentionne de nombreuses fois la coque ne repose que sur le pourtour, et principalement aux endroits ou il y a les vis de fixation. Cette petite surface n'est que de 4x5 mm, donc très petite avec dans le cas d'un Macbook Air, d'un seul point d'appui qui se clippe en plein milieu du capot avec une pièce en plastique.

Si vous en avez le courage, démontez votre capot et regardez attentivement ce que je mentionne sur les points d'appui autour des vis de fixation. En poussant le bouchon un peu plus loin, prenez attention aussi au fait qu'il y a de très nombreux plots de contacts de couleur or qui assurent la masse générale entre les parties des composants internes et la coque.

Tous ces plots intègrent des petits ressorts et produisent un bruit infime _(quasiment indétectable capot fermé)_, mais couplé avec le point d'appui central, génèrent un petit bruit plus audible.


----------



## thierry37 (17 Décembre 2013)

Peut être que les 10 macbook air que j'ai pris en main, dans différents magasins, ne bougeaient pas du tout, car ils étaient neufs.


----------



## MilesTEG (17 Décembre 2013)

Mon MBA Mid'2013 a craqué un certains temps après l'achat.
Maintenant soit il ne craque plus du tout, soit je n'entends plus le bruit de craquement.
C'est peut être parce qu'il n'est plus neuf qu'il ne craque plus : les pièces ont joué et ont pris leur place définitive. je sais pas...


----------



## cochon_grillay (24 Décembre 2013)

Salut!

Voila j'ai acheté un MacBook Air (le dernier modèle, celui de 2013) mais comme d'autres gens que j'ai vu sur des forums, la partie en bas a gauche du body en alu "craque". Quand je le touche ou que je le soulève, j'entends le boitier craquer et couiner. Et c'est très énervant!!!

Alors ma question :

Si je vais à un apple store, je peux me le faire échanger ?
Si oui, par un macbook air neuf du même modèle ? Le jour même ?

Merci à vous!

Edit : je précise que je l'ai acheté en Aout, donc toujours sous garantie!


----------



## Sly54 (24 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,



cochon_grillay a dit:


> Edit : je précise que je l'ai acheté en Aout, donc toujours sous garantie!


Je pense qu'il faut oublier l'échange vu que tu l'as depuis 4 mois !


----------



## Locke (24 Décembre 2013)

Ce doit être ce genre de problème ?

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/coque-bas-flexible-leger-bruit-normal-1229335.html


----------



## cochon_grillay (24 Décembre 2013)

ah ils ne vont pas me l'échanger vu que ca fait 4 mois ?
Mais si ils me le réparent, ca sera directement ?

Car je peux pas rester sans ordi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2013)

Euh ! Cochon_grillay, n'est ce pas un peu dangereux de te promener sur le forum un soir de réveillon ???


----------



## Sly54 (24 Décembre 2013)

cochon_grillay a dit:


> Mais si ils me le réparent, ca sera directement ?


Directement, à leur rythme




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Cochon_grillay, n'est ce pas un peu dangereux de te promener sur le forum un soir de réveillon ???


'xcellent


----------



## FJSonin (26 Décembre 2013)

cochon_grillay a dit:


> ah ils ne vont pas me l'échanger vu que ca fait 4 mois ?
> Mais si ils me le réparent, ca sera directement ?
> 
> Car je peux pas rester sans ordi...



Biensur et ils t'offrent un mars avec.


----------



## cochon_grillay (27 Décembre 2013)

si t'a rien d'intelligent a dire ferme la.

donc je voudrais savoir la procédure d'échange ou réparation en apple store. apres plusieurs mois d'achats on est pas éligible a l'échange donc ca sera plutot réparation cest ca?

en combien de temps?


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2013)

cochon_grillay a dit:


> si t'a rien d'intelligent a dire ferme la.
> 
> donc je voudrais savoir la procédure d'échange ou réparation en apple store. apres plusieurs mois d'achats on est pas éligible a l'échange donc ca sera plutot réparation cest ca?
> 
> en combien de temps?



Avec ta 1ère phrase tu ne vas pas avoir beaucoup d'amis et c'est complètement inutile ce type de langage. 

Après achat, on peut retourner son matériel dans une période de 14 jours, après c'est la garantie classique qui s'applique.

Le temps de réparation sera en fonction du planning interne de l'Apple Store visité et pas en fonction de tes desiratas. Et rien ne dit qu'il y aura un changement de coque si le technicien ne le juge pas utile. Tu as lu le lien que je mentionne ?


----------



## cochon_grillay (27 Décembre 2013)

merci de ta réponse Locke

"Biensur et ils t'offrent un mars avec." ca ne sert a rien comme message non plus


----------



## thierry37 (28 Décembre 2013)

Pour mon craquement gênant, comme le tien, je suis passé chez un réparateur agréé. Ils l'ont gardé 2 jours, resserré quelques vis, et plus de craquement.
Mais c'est revenu après 2 semaines (et je suis pas un gros utilisateur. Genre 1h chaque soir.)

J'attends la fin des vacances pour y repasser.

(Si un modo passe par ici, peut être qu'on pourrait combiner ce topic avec l'autre mentionné par Locke. Merci.) http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/coque-bas-flexible-leger-bruit-normal-1229335.html 




C'est fait


----------



## thierry37 (19 Août 2014)

Je me permets de remonter ce vieux sujet, que je n'ai jamais vraiment oublié.
J'ai passé 10 mois (de bonheur) avec mon premier macbook air, et j'ai finalement accepté qu'il "craque" un peu quand je le porte des bouts des doigts.

Vendu pour reprendre le même en 256Go, j'ai reçu mon nouveau jouet ce midi.
Après le premier démarrage et les premières vérifications d'usage, j'ai été surpris qu'il ne "craque" pas comme d'habitude.
Ah vi, il ne fait pas comme le précédent.

On verra dans une semaine ou deux, mais je confirme que je suis bien content. Là, c'est du solide.

(Non, je ne relance pas le débat, on en a papoté sur 3 pages, il y a 8 mois. Chacun est satisfait de ce qu'il a, à différents niveaux de satisfactions. L'important c'est d'être content de ce qu'on a.
Et j'était content, chaque jour, avec mon ancien MBA qui grinçait.)


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2014)

Avant démontage, on n'entendra jamais rien, a moins d'exercer une forte pression. Mais dès le 1er, voire plusieurs démontage/remontage du capot, je suis quasi certain que ce problème refera surface.

Mon MBP de 2010 ne faisait aucun bruit, mais depuis 4 ans et un nombre incalculable d'ouverture/fermeture de capot, il est toujours en vie avec son petit craquement qui me dis, tu vois _"je suis pas mort"_.


----------



## RobinL (19 Août 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Mais dès le 1er, voire plusieurs démontage/remontage du capot, je suis quasi certain que ce problème refera surface.



Si au bout d'un an, mon mac passe à travers les mailles du filet et ne fait pas de bruit, je dois le considérer comme un prophète? :rateau:


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2014)

RobinL a dit:


> Si au bout d'un an, mon mac passe à travers les mailles du filet et ne fait pas de bruit, je dois le considérer comme un prophète? :rateau:



Non, mais comme une exception confirmant la règle. 

J'ai du démonter le mien au moins une bonne quarantaine de fois minimum, alors il est tout à fait normal que les 2 clips en plastique qui maintiennent en son milieu le capot finissent par avoir une certaine usure avec ce petit grincement qui agace/perturbe certains.


----------



## RobinL (19 Août 2014)

Maintenant que je lui ai dit qu'il était un prophète, je vais avoir du mal à faire machine arrière.


----------



## thierry37 (19 Août 2014)

Je n'avais jamais démonté le mien. (Sauf si c'était en usine qu'ils avaient mal assemblé, depuis le début)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h02 ----------




RobinL a dit:


> Maintenant que je lui ai dit qu'il était un prophète, je vais avoir du mal à faire machine arrière.




S'il résiste à l'eau (et marche dessus ), tu auras confirmation.


----------

